# nissan micra mk1 engine conversion?



## jibend (Dec 20, 2010)

was thinking of buying a micra mk1 ( the square one) like a 1.1 and dropping in a nissan primera 2.0 16v engine with 130bhp? would it fit?

thanks

ive seen one with a 2.0 16v gt enigne with 150 bhp


----------

